# PVC Wade Fishing Caddy, Ever build one?



## KevinWood221 (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone ever build a wade fishing caddy out of PVC. Any Advice?


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

keep it simple.. or you could go the other way.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1071185


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I made one, used it once and determined if you are serious about wading they are in the way and pretty silly. A wade sling is all you really need.


----------

